# And speaking of rhoms,,,,,,,,,,,



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Here is a picture of 2 'rhoms' caught while fishing on the upper Rio Araguaia. Note the 'diamond' like appearance of the upper, and the flat grey of the lower.

Out of the Upper Amazon (Iquitos, Peru), we also get 'diamond' rhoms, AND solid grey (jet black) rhoms.

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

what a difference in appearance...









nice pic


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks nice
maybe i should a visit to the AMAZON and fish these BADASS'S
LaZy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I notice the different characteristics between the 2 that aren't usual to most of the Rhoms I seen. The top having a slight humeral spot and the bottom with gold fins..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Cool Rhoms


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Sweetpics dude are you allowed to take the fish you catch back to north america in a aquarium if so i'm going to get piraya,rhom,brantii,ELONGATUS


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> Sweetpics dude are you allowed to take the fish you catch back to north america in a aquarium if so i'm going to get piraya,rhom,brantii,ELONGATUS


 He (George) is allowed to catch, buy and sell off the Ps he catches and shipp 'em right to your door. He's one of our respected and reputable seller on both PFury and PFish


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Not to mention the top is more eglongated and the head shape is different. One is sharpper and the other is round, pygo like.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

ok so were these dead when you took the pic or is there some hidden secret to handling p's without getting your finger ripped off?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

The one on the bottom is identical to mine


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice rhoms and pics.
the difference between the 2 is amazing thank god i'm no ichiologist (sp) stuff like that must be a frickin nightmare.
dixon


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

They guys were dead, or close, just having been caught fishing one morning. The main reason for this picture was to capture the differences. Every place I visit, I inquire as to the different kinds of piranha in that region, and then try to capture each. I was told there were too 'similar' black ones, and was lucky enough to get both.

Realize they still could both be different color morphs of the same species. But the lower jaw length to me is the most interesting difference. I wish I had taken more pics at a different camera angle.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

so do we george you always had spot on pics
dixon


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

kewl picture


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...







!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice picture!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:moved: to pictures


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

and new it's back


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to p discussion....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> They guys were dead, or close, just having been caught fishing one morning. The main reason for this picture was to capture the differences. Every place I visit, I inquire as to the different kinds of piranha in that region, and then try to capture each. I was told there were too 'similar' black ones, and was lucky enough to get both.
> 
> Realize they still could both be different color morphs of the same species. But the lower jaw length to me is the most interesting difference. I wish I had taken more pics at a different camera angle.


 I see a lot of dead fish that you post. I am kinda getting freeked by you and dead fish. Whats the big idea?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

u can ship them to me instead of leaving them for dead, lol.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

so much we dont know amazing isnt it?


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Man that is so sweat!!!







Nice pics!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you eat the p's you catch down there?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

mmmmmmm.......piranha soup!!!!!









But I'd rather have them in my tank.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

If I am not alone, every trip someones wants to eat a piranha. So we cook one up. But believe me, the food that the cook prepares is much better. (primarlily large catfish steaks or chicken)

Also understand, that if we spend all day fishing (WHAT WORK !!!), we collect quite a lot of food for the locals who are helping us. For them, it is dinner, and most readily accept (want) the catch. To throw it back, from THEIR view point, would be very wasteful (when they, or their neighbors, are hungry).


----------

